# questions about syline



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

wut is the engine size of a skyline and wut modifications must u do to have them legal in the U.S


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Modify your bank account to hold at least $70,000 to purchase the Skyline and make it legal. You know that already by now I hope.

There is more than one Skyline engine, which engine spec are you looking for?


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

Project_X said:


> wut is the engine size of a skyline and wut modifications must u do to have them legal in the U.S


by "wut" do you mean "what"?


----------



## Project_X (Dec 29, 2003)

wut= what for short

and the R32

and like wut has to be done to the gtr in order for it to be here in the U.S?
Ex. engine


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Well not a lot of people know what EXACTLY has to be done to legalize it. Only the people at motorex would know that, cause they are the only ones selling them as street legal. If that info was common knowledge, motorex would be losing a lot of business. As far as the engine goes, I think it has to get more smog stuff done to it. I've heard people say that they de-tune the engines but that would be kind of stupid though. If you are paying +50,000 for a car you expect it to be as good as it is, instead of getting a de-tuned one...


Oh yeah just look at the engine codes for the size... RB25 and RB26...





2.5 liter singal turbo and 2.6 twin turbo if you still don't get it...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

umm...if you dont know this atleast about the skyline model, you need to stop, use the SEARCH button(wich should've been your first thing to do), and read. damn kids(well, at least the ones younger than me)


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> umm...if you dont know this atleast about the skyline model, you need to stop, use the SEARCH button(wich should've been your first thing to do), and read. damn kids(well, at least the ones younger than me)


hahahaha. i was gonna get to that point, but i guess ill just second that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

damn kids is right, he was born in 89! I'm 7 years older than this kid!


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Harris said:


> Modify your bank account to hold at least $70,000 to purchase the Skyline and make it legal. You know that already by now I hope.
> 
> There is more than one Skyline engine, which engine spec are you looking for?


Why $70,000 ? What Skyline in the US is $70,000 ?

Do you have a price list of the cars ? Where have you seen one for sale for $70,000 ? 

We have sold R32 GT-R's legalized for $27,000 and up . R33's for $42,000 and up. 

For $70,000 you could have an R32 and an R33......


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Project_X said:


> wut is the engine size of a skyline and wut modifications must u do to have them legal in the U.S


Skylines of the BNR and BCNR generations, which I'll assume you're refering to - '32-'34 - came with a number of engines. There was the RB20DE (2.0L), the RB20DET (2.0L Turbo), RB25DE (2.5L), RB25DET (2.5L Turbo), and RB26DETT (2.6L Biturbo). All were inline sixes.

As for legalizing them, Motorex hides some of the details, but what we know is the following; they convert the headlight beam patterns for US-spec LHD, retard timing and lower boost pressure to allow for lower-octane gasoline (other modifications may be involved as well), a lot of paperwork, and some have stated that they reinforce various areas of the car to meet US crash regulations. There may be other modifications as well, especially regarding the catalytic converter system.

Motorex is the only company in the United States officially authorized to import Skylines, although there is rumor that a hold has been placed on their importation license.


----------



## specv tuner'n (Jan 10, 2004)

I got a really nice R34 in a box at Walmart for $19.99... :thumbup:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

tyndago said:


> Why $70,000 ? What Skyline in the US is $70,000 ?
> 
> Do you have a price list of the cars ? Where have you seen one for sale for $70,000 ?
> 
> ...


If you don't know what I'm talking about, have a look at http://www.motorex.net. Skylines were never officially sold here, so they're illegal to drive in the US. You need to modify them to make them legal to drive on US roads. This is where motorex comes in, which does all the R&D work and modifications. So when you buy the car, motorex charges not only for the cost of the car, but the added cost of making the car legal, thus effectively raising the price of the car tremendously.

So, read and research about the situation with Skylines here before finding faults with what I'm saying.


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

Harris said:


> Modify your bank account to hold at least $70,000 to purchase the Skyline and make it legal. You know that already by now I hope.
> 
> There is more than one Skyline engine, which engine spec are you looking for?


uh RBmotoring has an R32 GTR VSpec now for $39K USD, and its LEGAL here in the US, $70K, R33 GTR's are not even that much, you really need to do your homework!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

SkylineOnTheWay said:


> uh RBmotoring has an R32 GTR VSpec now for $39K USD, and its LEGAL here in the US, $70K, R33 GTR's are not even that much, you really need to do your homework!


I see. Well, tell you what, get some actual written paperwork and find me owners who are driving those Skylines legally. Maybe then I'll believe noob talk. In fact, why don't you give them a call and ask them how they legalize it?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Come on guys, Harris is obviously trolling - that or he is incredibly stupid and I'll grant him rudeness rather than stupidity. I mean, why else would he tell Sean to look at the motoRex website when Sean was the guy responsible for getting their websites up and running. Why else would he tell the guy who is responsible for a lot of the compliancing work and paperwork to prove that Skylines are legal in the US and are currently being driven.

Granted, this Harris guy could be incredibly stupid, but I will attribute his posts to trolling unless he becomes intent on proving otherwise. :dumbass:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

scourge said:


> Come on guys, Harris is obviously trolling - that or he is incredibly stupid and I'll grant him rudeness rather than stupidity. I mean, why else would he tell Sean to look at the motoRex website when Sean was the guy responsible for getting their websites up and running. Why else would he tell the guy who is responsible for a lot of the compliancing work and paperwork to prove that Skylines are legal in the US and are currently being driven.
> 
> Granted, this Harris guy could be incredibly stupid, but I will attribute his posts to trolling unless he becomes intent on proving otherwise. :dumbass:



Pardon? Well, I guess I'm better off minding my own business, aren't I? Speaks for what I know. As I said, prove to me that you can get them for cheaper, and I'll admit I was wrong. But I guess you want to degrade yourself with your name-calling BS. Instead of making this situation worse, you could easily have said I was wrong, and I would gladly shut my mouth. Before you call me a troll, spend some time reading my posts in the Sentra section. Try being a little mature, maybe it'll make you look less like an idiot and more like someone who contributes to useful information.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The more you try to defend youself, the more foolish you look. You don't have to mind your own business but it is true that it is better to be thought a fool than to prove yourself to be one. And, if you are so great at making posts in the Sentra forum, why could you not use the SEARCH button here or even get a clue by being aware what is going on? Legal Skylines have been well known for years now and talked about here and every other Nissan forum online. 

So, how about getting a clue so YOU can post some useful information instead of clogging up this forum with your stupidity? If you cannot figure out how to use the SEARCH function, I am sure that someone here will be happy to help you out.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Sorry, I do use the search button. As a matter of fact, I even prescribe it. Your attitude's a little uncalled for. I'm not some zit-faced noob who's dreaming of owning a Skyline, which is the sort of stuff you see here. I said what I said from what I read on motorex's site, which was a long time ago, frankly speaking. 

So either you back off, or we can waste this thread with this back and forth shit that you seem to want to continue. I don't care about prices of Skylines here, I'm not interested in them. I came from a country where they've been around for a while and went for a hell of a lot less than they do here. So don't throw your attitude towards me. My "stupidity" is that I cared to reply to you. Get out of your little attitude. Just because you own a Skyline doesn't mean you can be rude. You have no right to be an asshole.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=42909

Read my post there. Maybe that should "enlighten" you about me a little bit and how much I may know about Skylines.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

You obviously wanted this to become a tit-for-tat because your internet honor has somehow been hurt.  If I really wanted to be an asshole, I would make some comment about you being from the Middle East and going off on a Jihad against me. Although I post it here, I do not make this assertion. However, I will make the statement that you obviously don't follow your own rules regarding the SEARCH function. Then, you get snippy with Sean, THE man who made GTRs legal in the USA like you know something he doesn't. You were informed of the FACTS yet you demanded written proof of COMMON KNOWLEDGE.

I hate to use this internet term, but dude, you just got OWNED. You're not a troll, but you are doing what several noobs do all the time when caught talking crap about Skylines. You might think I am being an asshole, but you have brought this ALL upon yourself. Dan't talk stupid shit and then cop an attitude so othere have to bust you back to where you should have stayed. 

This goes to anyone who wants to post dumbass crap online about Skylines. We are tired of it and we will call you on it.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Ok, who began the name-calling, me or you? And why can't Sean defend himself? Why do you have to be the cop here? Can't he speak for himself? Who are you to show me attitude and not expect anything back from me? You having a Skyline doesn't mean you go about humiliating people. I would not have said a thing had you not started calling me stupid. All you had to say was that I was talking with the "MAN", and I needed to revise what I said. That's it. I would gladly have edited all my posts and apologized. You need to revise the way you approach people. 



scourge said:


> This goes to anyone who wants to post dumbass crap online about Skylines. We are tired of it and we will call you on it.


That there itself is proof of what I am talking about. You come out like that, you will have more people having a piss-match with you. You seriously need to tone down with your attitude. Being disrespectful is not going to get you anywhere. I think you're smart enough to comprehend that.

If you want to be racist, go ahead, it won't make you look any better. You're only going to make yourself look like an ignorant person that you are being right now. To "enlighten" you further, I'm not an Arab, just someone who lived in the Middle East for a long time. You're the one who needs to watch it.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Harris said:


> If you don't know what I'm talking about, have a look at http://www.motorex.net. Skylines were never officially sold here, so they're illegal to drive in the US. You need to modify them to make them legal to drive on US roads. This is where motorex comes in, which does all the R&D work and modifications. So when you buy the car, motorex charges not only for the cost of the car, but the added cost of making the car legal, thus effectively raising the price of the car tremendously.
> 
> So, read and research about the situation with Skylines here before finding faults with what I'm saying.


Ahahaha, you said that to Sean??? Ahaahahahaa :loser: 
Do you know who he is?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I do now, thanks.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Hahahaha! Harris, thanks for coming here. You are certainly entertaining. You keep sayibng I am the one who looks stupid yet you are the one hell-bent on proving yourself such. I did not cop an attitude because I own a Skyline (which I have presently sold but I will be getting another one), so just drop that little lie, ok. I copped an attitude because you talked stupid sh|t like a little newbie, you got called on it and now you can't handle it. You don't like it, just go back to the Sentra Forum and stay. 

We all approach noobs who post stupid sh|t the same way and we will continue to do so. You could have used the SEARCH function or just read through some threads here. But, you chose not to and the results followed. I don't care about getting into pissing matches but if I can get some fragile ego noob to stop posting here or at least stop posting stupid sh|t and wasting forum space I will and I will not apologize. We are tired of people like you and we will tell you. So, if you will just go away then you won't feel your online identity has been damaged in anyway.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Edited. Not worth it to continue with racists.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

There's so much ignorance and mis-information floating around the net regarding skylines in the US. Being British, and living in Japan I don't pretend to know much about Motorex, their prices or how one goes about legalizing a Skyline for use in the US. I wonder if it might be wise to put up a sticky that categorically answers all of those questions (and any more) to try and put an end to the confusion and the amount of noobs who get themselves into trouble by knowing little and assuming much...

Dave

PS Scourge - it's been a while since I've been on here. You sold your Skyline?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, I sold it and moved back to the US for a few months. I'll be back in Japan by July though. I agree about the sticky idea. Anything to cut back on noobs posting idiotic misinformation. :loser: And I'm a racist?  People throw that word around a lot and you know, it helps when the person being accused is actually a racist. Racists don't open themselves to other cultures, most certainly they do not choose to become a minority. Oh well, another pretentious :dumbass: come and gone. Maybe if we get a stickey, fewer will bother us. I know that if I were a MOD, I'd do more lock-n-block.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Demon Dave said:


> There's so much ignorance and mis-information floating around the net regarding skylines in the US. Being British, and living in Japan I don't pretend to know much about Motorex, their prices or how one goes about legalizing a Skyline for use in the US. I wonder if it might be wise to put up a sticky that categorically answers all of those questions (and any more) to try and put an end to the confusion and the amount of noobs who get themselves into trouble by knowing little and assuming much...
> 
> Dave
> 
> PS Scourge - it's been a while since I've been on here. You sold your Skyline?


I totally agree. If you haven't visited the AutomotiveForums site, here is the link: http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1004
Check out the stickies they have. They were tired of all the stupid shit that noobs were posting.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Its a good idea but I got banned at Automotivve Forums because I was deemed a racist - just like here.  I made the mose despicable and racist remark possible - concerning drifting, I said that Japanese drivers were unquestionably better drivers than Americans. This is simply a factual statement taken as a whole. Japanese have been drifting a lot longer and its more in their culture than it is here in the US. 

But I digress, I agree for the need for a FAQ to stop the noobs from posting stupid crap like Harris has chosen to.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Sure asshole. I'll still post in the Skyline section. Do what you have to. Just because I don't know the red-tape involved in bringing a Skyline here doesn't make me a noob. If you can't admit your mistakes, you might as well not post here either. You didn't learn from being banned from the other forum, you sure as hell won't if you get banned from here either.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I learned that the mods of Automotive Forums are idiots and you are childish with a fragile ego. Its amusing seeing you canstantly come back to defend your _honor_.  You fucked up, you can't admit it, and now you are trying to act all tough when your intelligent charade didn't pass. Look, you made some very stupid comments, were shown the error of your ways, refused to believe it, or even use the SEARCH function that you claim to value so highly  and now you keep coming back for more. You are NOOB by your actions. :loser:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

And you're an ignorant racist by your actions. Its not my honor I'm defending, I'm trying to tell you to calm down. I made a mistake, big deal. Even someone who has owned a Skyline for years will make a mistake. Don't expect everyone to be a pro. I'm sure some Skyline owners don't even know anything about engines or specs like you may know. You can't expect everyone person to be all-knowing and keeping upto date with info. Try being a little understanding.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Like I said above, once you make the charge that I am a racist, you NEED evidence that I am. Since nothing exists that I am and I successfully refuted that rificulous assertion above, you continuing to go back to it like you have a point becomes all the more amusing. Your continual return here without posting anything of value - something you chided me for - further goes to show your need to defend your sense of internet honor.  

Please keep this discussion going. Your flailing about in an attempt to appear a victim and profound is most entertaining. You are by far the best noob we have had here by far.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

By making a comment about saying that I'm on some "jihad", you stepped right over the line. You assumed me to be an Arab because I said I lived there. When you make such ignorant comments, you will be labelled a racist by anyone. Don't use the word jihad when you don't know what it means or have no understanding about the Middle East. Hmmm, don't you think you should be searching that?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

For a guy who doesn't get involved in pissing matches wither others, dude you're drowning! Further, you lack reading skills. Try again. :dumbass: Further, I am well versed in ME politics and what jihad really means. No points to you for trying though. :loser:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

If you knew what Jihad meant, you wouldn't have used it in the manner you were trying to, Mr. smarty pants. My reading skills are way better than most Americans, so there's not much deficiency there. If I was drowning, I'd know it. I will keep answering back because I'm really enjoying the way you're trying to sound like you know it all, when infact you don't.


----------



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

*RB25det gasket???*

does any one know were i can find gasket kits or just the exuast manifold gasket for my rb25det? With out breakin me? I live in maryland USA
Thanks


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

www.rbmotoring.com

Jihad has many meanings, and the common misconception is that it only means a violent holy war although a Jihad is more personal, more internal. I don't know it all...just more than you. :dumbass:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't think you'd know more than me, at least about my faith. If you know more than me, good for you. Just remember that you need to relax with your attitude.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I know all religions coming from that part of the world are all based on...well, nothing. They are myths created by ignorant people unaware of the universe and in need of solace to soothe their fears. But...that really covers every religion. As for the attitude, that comes from seeing too many people too consistently saying BS..more BS...even more BS in the Skyline community. We here do get tired ot it and we have a short fuse for those who come here talking crap acting like they know more than do.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Man you guys are funny.....


Anyway Harris... I can fight my own battles. Fought a lot of them . Here , there , and everywhere. Even against Scourge . 

I do get bored of it sometimes. Sometimes I have fun... like the Automotive Forums one . Under USA section. The guy that said he had imported Skylines. Read that 10 page deal. 

Anyway . Back to what these guys said...

I worked at Motorex April 1999 - 2002 . I legalized about the first 50 or so GT-R's to the US. I have visited the DOT . I have delt with the EPA , and the ARB . 

You could say that I know what I am talking about . More so than say--- 98% of the people out there.

RB Motoring gets their cars though Motorex . Legalized cars. The prices start at about $27,000 for an R32 . 

If you need something written down . I can type something up on RB Motoring letterhead for you . Sign it and all . Or - you can look at the website . See the pictures and information there ,and take my word for it .

You can call (626)961-9213... talk to us if you want.

I am not some 19 year old kid with dreams. I am a 30 year old that has done it .


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

tyndago said:


> Man you guys are funny.....


This has been a most entertaining exchange. :thumbup: 



> Anyway Harris... I can fight my own battles. Fought a lot of them . Here , there , and everywhere. Even against Scourge.


Though he never won against me cause I float like a buttah'fly and I sting like a bee! I'm a baaaaaaad man. Mmmm hmmmm!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you for your input Sean. Thats what I was looking for, someone to respond in a mature manner. I now stand corrected.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Check this site for Skylines and other nice rides from Japan for sale.
http://www.batfa.com/


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

SkylineOnTheWay said:


> uh RBmotoring has an R32 GTR VSpec now for $39K USD, and its LEGAL here in the US, $70K, R33 GTR's are not even that much, you really need to do your homework!


Not anymore. Its sold going to North Carolina.


----------



## andyhall_mk (Jan 5, 2004)

I Can't believe Motorex charge soooo much for a Skyline. I can get one in the UK (OK< we drive on the CORRECT side, as per Japan) for under £10000 (I Guess around $17000) S what the heck can Motorex do that'll cost $20000?? I know there are lots of regs in the US about imported cars, and that the DOT rules are prety strict, but, come on!! $20000!!! They must really need to re-engineer the car for that! But there are people that'll pay to gey a supercar that'll do the shopping!! I'm not slagging off Motorex for taking the best Japanese Supercar since...... into the USA, but think a major re-think on the price strategy would do wonders for their sales.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

andyhall_mk said:


> I Can't believe Motorex charge soooo much for a Skyline. I can get one in the UK (OK< we drive on the CORRECT side, as per Japan) for under £10000 (I Guess around $17000) S what the heck can Motorex do that'll cost $20000?? I know there are lots of regs in the US about imported cars, and that the DOT rules are prety strict, but, come on!! $20000!!!



Did they have to do any independent crash testing in the UK ? No . They got some special exemptions to import the cars. To meet US requirements , no exemptions.

Then there are some specific EPA , and California exemptions that cars must meet.


----------



## andyhall_mk (Jan 5, 2004)

That's true enough! Not sure why, but we do have something called Single Type Approval. I think that a coupla spanner-monkies climb over the car, spotting anything that could be major, and get you to fix it. As long as they rubber-stamp the car as 'Basically Fit to Drive and Safe' then away you go.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

scourge said:


> I'm a baaaaaaad man. Mmmm hmmmm!


YOUR A KID, PUNK.
THIS IS NISSAN FORUMS, NOT IGNORANT RACIST PIGS FORUMS.
HARRIS MADE A MISTAKE AND HE ADMITS IT AND POLIGIZED TO SEAN. NO NEED TO INSULT ANYONE HERE, EVERYONE MAKES MISTAKES. YOUR ATTITUDE IS UNCALLED FOR AND NO ONE WAS EVEN TALKING TO YOU. THIS AINT THE TOPIC OF THIS THREAD ANYWAYS. SO WHY DONT YOU TAKE YOUR CHILDISH INPUTS AND FLUSH THEM DOWN THE TOILET WHERE YOUR MORALS REALLY BELONG.


----------



## Matt_NZ (Jan 11, 2004)

For information about all Skyline years, have a look here, http://www.skylinesdownunder.co.nz

Does that $20k include the price of the car, or is that JUST for the US legalising stuff?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Matt_NZ said:


> For information about all Skyline years, have a look here, http://www.skylinesdownunder.co.nz
> 
> Does that $20k include the price of the car, or is that JUST for the US legalising stuff?


16 k and up to legalize an R32 . 17 k for an R33 , 25 k for an R34.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

This is ridiculous. Thread closed.


----------

